# Chances for medical doctor & advertiser/marketer?



## livialen (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got a 3 year Marketing & advertising degree plus other higher studies from Italy, my fiancè is a very experienced italian medical doctor (internal medicine). We are considering getting out of Italy.
Would you advise to move to your country?
Are italians & south africans (myself) accepted well?
any other useful info?
thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oddly enough, it is probably easier for you to have your marketing degree accepted than for your fiancé to get his medical qualifications recognized. Canada has a national health care system, and from what I have heard, it takes a couple of years to complete the program for validating foreign medical certification, including doing rotations with the national health service in (often) remote locations and frequent exams.

Your fiancé may want to contact the Canadian Medical Association for more information. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## livialen (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your help!


----------

